# Painting a chipboard Vivarium?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm in need of some advice, I'm getting a viv constructed and its made out of chipboard. Would there be any possibility I could paint this viv with a coloured gloss/paint that will also seal the viv from any damp? I've found this but I was worried that it would be safe?

http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/paint/...loss/B-and-Q-BrightWhite-Gloss-White-10298507

Any help would be appreciated,

All the best
Emily


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

what's going in it? 

paint is only really dangerous if ingested (eating or fumes). So it's it's fully cured and no fumes and the critter can't pull the paint off and eat it, then it should be fine.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, a Green Basilisk

edit: ive just read up reviews on that paint ive originally linked and they're pants, id more than likely go for a paint such as this:
http://www.diy.com/nav/decor/paint/...-Dry-Gloss-Pure-Brilliant-White-750ml-9252441
it's low VOC but it isnt a waterbased paint


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

yacht varnish isn't waterbased either is it? and that's a high VOC.

I'd use pretty much any as long as i was confident they weren't going to scratch it all off and eat it.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Meko said:


> yacht varnish isn't waterbased either is it? and that's a high VOC.
> 
> I'd use pretty much any as long as i was confident they weren't going to scratch it all off and eat it.


It says on the features that its low, I'm not too sure whether to go for Conti Board instead, and aqua seal the edges. Thats a point too, if i paint it and the little mite scratches it all off! I just want to make sure it can withstand the damp. What would you recommend?


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

Meko said:


> yacht varnish isn't waterbased either is it? and that's a high VOC.
> 
> I'd use pretty much any as long as i was confident they weren't going to scratch it all off and eat it.


DONT USE YACHT VARNISH THE FUMES OFF IT ARE EXTREME . i use ronseal internal/external varnish, its water based and after a few coats is solid


----------



## bigboidae (Aug 30, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> I'm in need of some advice, I'm getting a viv constructed and its made out of chipboard. Would there be any possibility I could paint this viv with a coloured gloss/paint that will also seal the viv from any damp? I've found this but I was worried that it would be safe?
> 
> B&Q BrightWhite Gloss White, 0000003320709 ; 0000003330937
> 
> ...


use water based varish ONLY !!! the fumes of anything oil based are high and never seem to fade. look for low V.O.C the lower the better.


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

emmilllyyy said:


> I'm not too sure whether to go for Conti Board instead, and aqua seal the edges.


Hi Em

Im building a viv at the mo from Contiboard with the plan to keep Gargoyle Geckos

Forum Link here -> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/818795-new-gargoyle-gecko-viv-build.html

I work for a builders merchant, but I really couldnt make up my mind what board was best to use, I wanted something that would have some waterpoof capabilities but that also looked nice so that was OSB & MDF out of the reckoning (for me) Althought u can seal them both I decided I didnt want an unpainted or painted look

So I decided on a American Oak Contiboard (as u can see in link) it wasnt that cheap cost me about £20 a sheet (I needed about four 8x4 sheets) AND! thats a staff price (e.g I got it at cost) My company would normally want about £32 a sheet

Its a bit fiddly to work with contiboard as its particle board & joints can break easily when putting together but after a dummy attempt...I got it right


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

the paint in the link is fine, the bad reviews i read were to do with the applying multiple coats....just lazy people and wanting everything done easily like the crown 1 coat only paint.

but if your gonna seal it it doesnt really matte what you use(to a certain extent)
to seal it i would use either ronseal indoor but my fave is pond varnish...100% animal friendly most have next to low or no voc


----------



## Willz0r2010 (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd opt for contiboard, personally! I tried building a rack with chipboard and it was a complete nightmare. Because chipboard is so porous anything you try and seal it with will sink into the fibres, and you'll need about 5 - 10 coats of anything before it's properly sealed. 

You'll probably find that your house will reek of fumes from either the paint or varnish for months and months before the wood is ready to be used, and even when you think the fumes have finally gone, and you set the viv up with a heat source, it'll start all over again.

Contiboard is a bit more expensive - especially if you get it from somewhere like B&Q who charge crazy prices on it - but I reckon well worth the extra pennies. All you need to do as you say is seal the edges and you're done.

The other option is to stick with the chipboard, and buy vinyl sticky-backed sheets with a wood finish (or any other finish of course) and stick them on. That way you're effectively making your own contiboard and the vinyl sheets are really cheap in big rolls. You could then seal the edges with sealant as before and you'd be done.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

bigboidae said:


> DONT USE YACHT VARNISH THE FUMES OFF IT ARE EXTREME . i use ronseal internal/external varnish, its water based and after a few coats is solid



DON'T USE CAPITALS we're not retarded

there's nothing wrong with yacht varnish, it just takes longer to cure.


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

I had to make an emergency viv out ov chipboard for a friends water dragon and I used just a normal water based varnish and added sand mixed it so th varnish just settled on top ov the sand gave it 3 cotes,and its still going 4 years on,once its gone off it sets like rock I didn't even seal the joints i just painted it on thicker in the corners (with it only being temp)it even gives quite a nice finish to the whole ov the viv and easy to clean.


----------

